# Missing piece for door lock



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm reassembling a basket case. There appears to be a lever, rod, or pawl missing between the door lock tumbler and the lock mechanism. When I turn the key in the cylinder, the lock handle doesn't go up or down. The restoration guide isn't granular enough to show all the parts. I could use a picture or a part number from a supplier.

Still need them. Here's a picture:


----------

